# Lamborghini Aventador



## Severe550i (Dec 2, 2009)

I was fortunate enough to get a ride in this car yesterday. A friend of a friend invited us to head to Cars & Coffee sponsored by Hunt Valley Horsepower in Maryland. Needless to say, this was the #1 attraction. 
Also, the Porsche was pretty sweet. 
There was an incident where this Camaro was leaving and its throttle stuck. It was pretty scary and no one got hurt. It went airborne over the curb out of the parking lot and came to rest on the service road. Crazy! 
There were some other pretty sweet cars there too and I look forward to heading back on August 10th for the next big meet up.





















































Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## wyb (Jul 10, 2008)

unclear - was this a dealer car - unlicensed? the plate underfoot seems a little "odd".... :dunno:


----------



## Severe550i (Dec 2, 2009)

wyb said:


> unclear - was this a dealer car - unlicensed? the plate underfoot seems a little "odd".... :dunno:


Good observation. He still had the temporary tag from New York (purchased at Lamborghini Long Island) on the car, only having the car for two days. The license plate on the floor was just picked up and not yet put on the car.


----------



## Severe550i (Dec 2, 2009)

Here are some pictures from the event:
http://www.flickr.com/groups/hvhorsepower


----------



## MatWiz (Jul 14, 2004)

Is that the Lamborghini Alfredo?


----------



## mark_m5 (Sep 16, 2006)

Very nice. If they didn't cost north of $400k, I'd snap one up with my Lotto winnings... but considering a Nissan GTR is just as fast for 1/4 the price, um...


----------



## mark_m5 (Sep 16, 2006)

They look wicked awesome though.


----------



## onetrade (Jul 2, 2010)

mark_m5 said:


> Very nice. If they didn't cost north of $400k, I'd snap one up with my Lotto winnings... but considering a Nissan GTR is just as fast for 1/4 the price, um...


Ye but a GTR is not a Lamborghini lol

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## jcm12 (Dec 6, 2011)

onetrade said:


> Ye but a GTR is not a Lamborghini lol
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


Yep, I would take the Lambo over a Datsun anyday.


----------



## Keepittrill (Jun 5, 2013)

The poontang you pull in a GT-R simply doesn't compare to the poontang you pull in an Aventador ;P


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Justin T (Oct 10, 2006)

Keepittrill said:


> The poontang you pull in a GT-R simply doesn't compare to the poontang you pull in an Aventador ;P
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


Yes the deciding point for the true auto-enthusiast...:rofl:


----------



## Severe550i (Dec 2, 2009)

Keepittrill said:


> The poontang you pull in a GT-R simply doesn't compare to the poontang you pull in an Aventador ;P
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


Per my friend: The funny thing is, it isn't a chick magnet. Quite the opposite. It's a d!ck magnet. 
Chicks don't care, but guys do.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## mark_m5 (Sep 16, 2006)

severe530i said:


> Per my friend: The funny thing is, it isn't a chick magnet. Quite the opposite. It's a d!ck magnet.
> Chicks don't care, but guys do.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


This I've heard also!

Chicks dig the classics. I've had 2 women compliment our little Z3 M roadster - with my wife in the car next to me.


----------



## mark_m5 (Sep 16, 2006)

Justin T said:


> Yes the deciding point for the true auto-enthusiast...:rofl:


:lmao:


----------



## Severe550i (Dec 2, 2009)

Out on the town tonight. 
New F1 exhaust. 
http://youtu.be/wj_9jZmDsqg

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------

